# Beautiful Photo Of Your Cockatiel



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello everyone,

post a photo of what you think is the most beautiful picture of your Cockatiel


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think we have enough cockatiel contests right now how about we just use this thread to post what we think is the most beautiful picture of our tiels


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

ok we can do that

but that means i have to tell all of my people being asked to be the judge i have to pm them now


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I changed it for you.. 

Okay everyone so let's post ONE photo of your Cockatiel that you think is the most beautifulest! 

Since I always post photos of Theo, I'll make a change and put my Ella! :blush:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have too many too chose from 

but as of recent pics this is my favorite - He's looking at his reflection in the tub  

this is the Pearl Split to Pied White Face that had me fooled for being a girl (not any more though he sings to us daily all day - gets it from his daddy lol)


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

This is Snuckums!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cannuck2007 said:


> This is Snuckums!


Snuckums is so big now! wow, what a cutie.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Snuckums is so big now! wow, what a cutie.


Thanks! They grow too quickly, just like kids! Lol! She is just like a spoiled Princess too! Lol!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Ohmeegosh...this is hard...so I'll do one of each.








Misty on our back porch.








Bilbo in rays of sun.








Me kissing Peanut. (yes, I took this pic)








Cooper.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is JP and her mommy, Buttercup, in the background. Just ignore the creepy dolls in the background. :lol:


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

ok guys and girls they are so beautiful


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, how much more beautiful can you get here...before...and today!  (I'm a little biased  )


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Awww they are so cute


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Duckie said:


> OK, how much more beautiful can you get here...before...and today!  (I'm a little biased  )


Lol too cute!  I can't wait to breed mine.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok I had a hard time deciding but I think I'll post a pic of Pepper.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

AAAWWW how cute.....


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I found one of Holly I haven't shared yet. This was taken on March 1st while she was playing in a basket of flowers.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's one of my favorites
Mikey


Young love


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Snow white on a round swing...be happy


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I always post aladdin or monroe, and I realized I don't have much of Jasmine, so here is Marilyn


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is Spike


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Such pretty tiels!
Here are some of mine that I love...sorry for the overload..I had a really hard time choosing...can you tell!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Who's a pretty girl...*cough* i mean boy?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Is that Elsie? (sp)  I thought she was a she!

Wait.. looking at your avatar they look different. HUUM.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Is that Elsie? (sp)  I thought she was a she!
> 
> Wait.. looking at your avatar they look different. HUUM.


That's Bailey!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's Mr Bailee trying out a super girly pose!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooh HAHA. He's such a funny boy that one, I'd never have guessed it was him though. :blush:


----------



## Matt (Mar 2, 2009)

I love this Picture. I took it yesterday, March 9, 2009.










and one more...


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

that first pic is so cute.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

You know Aly I think if Baby and Ziggy got any cuter in those pictures it just might kill me. They are simply adorable in every shot. Great pictures.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Raven2322 said:


> You know Aly I think if Baby and Ziggy got any cuter in those pictures it just might kill me. They are simply adorable in every shot. Great pictures.


Awww! Thanks!!!  I love them!


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Aly the lastr photo was sooooo cute. i have 2 birds that have courght my eye and they are

Aly and ziggy(i think)

Terri Peters and Holly


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

ohhhhhhhi love the pictures...here is one I like because it shows what a character she is[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My little poser.. <3


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

One of Skittles










Mikey


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

(The window is his favorite spot )










Also..don't mind the stains on the feathers near his beak. He likes beets, it turns out.


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

i was lucky to get this photo. Its the cutest thing ive ever seen. Max and freya sitting together on the swing


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

All the pics r soooooooooooo cute that last one of the 2 is cute, Sweetsimmy


----------

